# Zeeland Brandungsangeln



## psychofadder (15. Dezember 2007)

hallo allerseits!

ich möchte am 26./27.dezember nach holland an die nordsee, zum brandungsangeln.
da es der 2. weihnachtsfeiertag sein wird, denke ich mal, dass ich probleme mit der köderbeschaffung haben werde...

hat jemand von euch schon einmal am strand der nordsee nach seeringelwürmern gegraben?!
wie ist da so die ausbeute? kann ich einfach mit einem spaten loslegen zu graben? wo? direkt am/im wasser???
oder kennt jemand angelläden, die an solch exotischen feiertagen geöffnet haben?! die antworten leider nicht auf e-mails...oder nicht so schnell

gruss andreas


----------



## totaler Spinner (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*



psychofadder schrieb:


> kann ich einfach mit einem spaten loslegen zu graben?


 
nein, du brauchst dafür den zeeVISpas


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

Hi, erstens brauchst du unbedingt den Zeevispas und die vergunning um wattwürmer graben zu dürfen (zusätzlich).
Wo genau bist du in Zeeland ?
Also ich habe immer in der nähe des Atomkraftwerkes Borsele bei Vlissingen gut Wattwürmer graben können.
Weiter in der Oosterchelde bei Yerseke und bei Collinsplaat.
Allerdings musst du auf deinem gültigen pass dann schauen wo du buddeln darfst, dass ist leider nur an wenigen bestimmten stellen erlaubt !
Wenn du nähe Zoutelande bist fahr zum Hengelsport Koets, ist sehr nett, kompetent, und hat auch gute Öffnungszeiten.
Zur not vor den Feiertagen 300-500gr Wattwürmer(piere) oder Seeringelwürmer (Zagers) kaufen , in einem Pfund salz einwickeln und einfrieren.
Dann sind sie nach dem auftauen nicht matschig.

Ich kann dir noch weitere Tipps bezüglich fängigkeit und Hotspots geben:
Ich empfehle dir die Strände bei Zoutelande, da die Fahrrinne quasi vor den Füssen liegt, und du mit 100-120 m Wurfweite schon in ca 20m tiefem Wasser bist.
Allerdings musst du gutes Matereial haben um das Blei schnell vom Grund heben zu können, um nicht immer in den Kleiekanten hängen zu bleiben.
Tiefe ist Notwendig, da die Fische nicht mehr an den flachen Strand kommen. 
Du kannst um Weihnachten schönen Butt und Dorsche fangen.
Ein weiterer Hotspot ist der Deich bei Westkapelle richtung Domburg !
Lass dich nicht von den grossen steinen Abschrecken, im Wasser sind kaum welche, nur am Deichrand.

Wer mehr Infos braucht, darf mich ruhig fragen, habe ca 30 Jahre Erfahrung dort gesammelt, vom Strand und vom Boot aus


----------



## dipsy (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

soweit ich weiß ist das Graben von Wattwürmern in der Nordsee auch ohne Vergunning erlaubt. Allerdings brauchst Du für die 
Oosterschelde (evtl auch Westerschelde, das weiß ich nicht)
eine Spitvergunning bzw den Vispas.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## PetriHelix (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

Du brauchst nicht nur den Zeevispas sondern solltest auch mal gucken WO Du graben darfst. Wenn das nicht geändert wurde gibts nämlich nur bestimmte Gebiete wo das Graben erlaubt ist. 
Wenn ich an der See bin (Renesse) habe ich Privatleute wo ich klingeln gehe und dann mein Zeeaas bekomme.


----------



## s.ditges@web.de (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

@dipsy "soweit ich weiß ist das Graben von Wattwürmern in der Nordsee auch ohne Vergunning erlaubt."
Nein , auf keinen Fall, nur mit Spitvergunning bzw den Vispas wie Petri schrieb, und nur an bestimmten Plätzen die auf Karten in der Vergunning aufgeführt sind.


----------



## tobi79 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

Hi!
ich habe immer in Breskens gebuddelt.
Dort hast Du richtig schöne Kaliber gefunden,egal ob wattwurm oder seeringelwurm.
Halbe Stunde hat ca meistens gereicht und du hattest einen richtigen Haufen voll.
Breskens liegt direkt gegenüber von Vlissingen.


----------



## psychofadder (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

danke für die tips!
wir fahren jetzt doch einen tag später, am 27./28. dez.
ich hoffe mal, dann werden da einige angelläden oder boutiqen
mit seeringlern geöffnet haben.

@s.ditges: danke, in zoutelande waren wir auch schon angeln, sind aber mittlerweile am liebsten ein stück weiter kurz vor westkapelle, wo auch der angelladen beim campingplatz ist ,da ist nicht viel los, auch schnell tief und gut geschützt bei starkem wind, wenn er die gewöhnliche richtung hat.|wavey:


----------



## psychofadder (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

...und für den zeeVISpas muss man glaube in einem holländischen angelverein sein.

angeblich hängen die privat-würmer-sammler "zagers"-schilder in ihre fenster und verkaufen zuhaus.
aber die habe ich noch nie gesehen.

kennt jemand vielleicht solche privatverkäufer so die ecke 
vlissingen-middelburg-zoutelande-westkapelle-domburg??

aber ich denke mal, ab morgen werd ich wohl auch würmer in geschäften kriegen...


----------



## Blue25 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

Hallo zusammen.

kennt jemand vielleicht die Zeiten wann man was fangen kann wenn mann Brandungsanglen macht in der Ecke Zeeland ( Vlissingen, Domburg,Breskens,.....) 

Bin ende Januar für ein parr Tage in der Ecke mit einem Wohnmobil.

Dank im Vorraus:vik:

Schöne grüsse aus Luxembourg#h


----------



## schnupp (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,
Momentan wird rund um die Uhr gefangen, besonders an den Stränden bei Zoutelande.

Viele Wittlinge, Klieschen und kleine Dorsche.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Blue25 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

danke für die tips!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*

kurze frage brauch man dort überall am meer den vispas und wenn ja wo bekomme ich ihn und welche voraussetzungen brauche ich???


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zeeland Brandungsangeln*



Gilfin schrieb:


> kurze frage brauch man dort überall am meer den vispas und wenn ja wo bekomme ich ihn und welche voraussetzungen brauche ich???


 
Nein. Du MUST über die Mindestmaße und Fangverbote informiert sein.

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/


----------

